# Pb d'impression avec Gimp et Scribus



## mac-stf (2 Octobre 2012)

Bjr à tous,

J'ai installé Gimp 2.6, Scribus 1.4.1 sur mon MacBook v10.6
Installations sans pb; les logiciels tournent SAUF que rien ne s'imprime correctement...
Quel que soit le fmt d'enregistrement et le contenu du fichier, JE RAME 
Seul le coin situé en haut à gauche de mon fichier s'imprime... Et il s'imprime toujours en haut et au milieu de la page dans une zone d'environ 4x8cm !!!

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée????


----------



## alex.virginia (2 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir, 
Que donne lexportation au format PDF ? (menu Fichier/exporter/Enregistrer en PDF)
Ghostscript est-il installé ?
Il est requis pour le traitement des données PostScript. 
Il est disponible ici en version 1.4.0.
Pour ma part, les tests effectués sous 10.7 dans cette configuration sont concluants. 
Bon essais.


----------



## mac-stf (3 Octobre 2012)

Bjr et merci de votre réponse,

Ghostscript a été installé en même temps que Scribus mais je ne trouve aucun fichier contenant le nom "Ghostscript" sur le DD. Normal?

Quand je fais 'exporter - enr. en pdf', j'ai le même pb à l'impression. (Idem en eps ou en .sla)
Voilà les seules options que je choisis: pdf compatibilité 1.5; polices: tt vectoriser; couleur: sortie s/imprimante. Et, dans 'Imprimer', je trouve mon imprimante (pas de changement des options proposées) et je ne choisis que Postscript Niveau 3 dans les options.

Après avoir continué mes recherches, j'ai constaté une autre "curiosité":
J'ai le même problème à l'impression en ouvrant mon fichier dans Acrobat Reader 9 mais pas dans Aperçu... J'ai donc pensé que cela venait peut-être du driver de l'imprimante (les logiciels ayant été installés ou mis à jour après l'installation de l'imprimante); je l'ai désinstallé et ré-installé. 
MAIS RIEN DE MIEUX   
Je comprends rien...


----------



## alex.virginia (3 Octobre 2012)

mac-stf a dit:


> Ghostscript a été installé en même temps que Scribus mais je ne trouve aucun fichier contenant le nom "Ghostscript" sur le DD. Normal?



Oui, l&#8217;executable Ghostscript (gs) est installé dans un dossier caché. L&#8217;emplacement sur votre disque système est /usr/local/bin/gs
Dans les préférences de l&#8217;application, à la rubrique Outils externes, vous pouvez vérifier que le chemin est correct. Vous pouvez également vérifier avec le bouton Parcourir&#8230; sa présence à l&#8217;emplacement donné. 



mac-stf a dit:


> Quand je fais 'exporter - enr. en pdf', j'ai le même pb à l'impression.



Les options n&#8217;ont pas d&#8217;incidence sur le fait de générer ou non un fichier .pdf. Elles définissent plutôt ses caractéristiques et sa normalisation en fonction de la destination du document : impression pré-presse, archivage&#8230;



mac-stf a dit:


> J'ai le même problème à l'impression en ouvrant mon fichier dans Acrobat Reader 9 mais pas dans Aperçu... J'ai donc pensé que cela venait peut-être du driver de l'imprimante



Effectivement, un driver à jour est nécessaire, en revanche, je ne comprends pas ce que vous dites à propos du Reader ou d&#8217;Aperçu?
Il semble que vous êtes parvenu à générer un fichier PDF. 
Votre .pdf, est-il complet ou partiel comme sur votre impression papier?

À ce stade, les pistes à suivre peuvent être : 

les paramètres de votre document Scribus (.sla) &#8211; menu Fichier/Réglage du document, 
les options dans la boîte de dialogue d&#8217;impression de Scribus &#8211; le format de papier peut être précisé (entre autres&#8230,
les réglages de votre imprimante.

Bonus : Floss Manual a édité un manuel pour Scribus disponible en ligne&#8230;


----------

